# Lightroom mobile doesn’t show all photos



## cweng (Oct 28, 2017)

I have over 12,000 photos synced to various folders on my iPad and all the photos have downloaded and are available offline. However, only 16 show under All Photos.
Ideas?

Mobile Operating System: iOS 11
Desktop Operating System: Windows 11
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom CC 2015.12


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 28, 2017)

Can you post a screenshot from your iPad, showing the main folders/albums screen with the All Photos album showing at the top?


----------

